# Pike Location???????????



## Timberlake1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Could anyone tell me were to fish for Pike in the NE Ohio region, can remember seeing some nice Pike out of East Branch years ago,greatly appreciate any help


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

choices are limited, cuyahoga river, west branch or mosquito, maybe the mahoning river also


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

also, ladue has some nice ones in it


----------



## zachtrouter (May 1, 2006)

The cuyahoga river is your best bet man. Fish around waterworks area and you could find some nice pike in that area.....Your best bet though is in peninsula..Valley area gets very little pressure and produces good #'s of pike. Rapalas/spinnerbaits galore. G/L keep us posted on your results


----------



## Kaz32 (Mar 26, 2006)

I caught a 24" Northern Pike at LaDue 4-30-2006 while fishing for Crappie with a minnow 2' beneath a stick bobber. I was fishing the West side of the Route 44 causeway, while I was crappie fishing last fall at Mosquito Lake by the Southern 305 boat launch, the guy next to me hooked a northern pike, but nobody had a net and the fish eventually broke his line, but we seen it, he had it up to the rocks numerous times.

Kaz32


----------



## Muskie_Guy (Mar 14, 2007)

West Branch in the spring is good ... they seem to like me.. all I fish for is Muskies .. But the pike follow me ... Most are 20 to 30 inches on average but I have caught bigger ones there.. casting or trolling


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

ever heard of the tuscarawas river...tried to add pics but new site downgrades wont let me!!! shows 2 pages but only produces 1 and when i brouse it wont load anything new ...i was'nt good before at it but now i cant post any images from any folder i have  guess i should have went to school and not skipped to go fishing!!!! oh yea wait...they did not have computers then


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have heard that many are caught in the cleveland harbor at e 55 st marina area.now is the time . iceout = FEEDING B4 SPAWNING.


----------

